# Core i7 950 3.07Ghz constant overheating?



## ShadowKat (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone knows what the "normal" idle temps are for the Core i7 950 3.07Ghz? (It has the stock cooler on it. Yes I know I need to invest in an aftermarket one, will do that as soon as possible...) Anyways, core 1 has been at 135F and core 2 at about 145F... Very scary temps for idle I find... I have reseated the heat sink and replaced the thermal paste... didn't make a bit of difference... During gaming it gets even higher to about 170F...  Anyone got suggestions for a new heat sink as well...  Thanks


----------



## FuryRosewood (Apr 15, 2011)

on the stock heatsink, that sounds about right to me for that cpu. you could try an aftermarket unit to cool things down, the stock heatsink on that unit was never really a super performer, also your ambient temps have a bit of a effect on your cpu temps as well.


----------



## ShadowKat (Apr 15, 2011)

I know the stock cooler is crap, lol I paid $2150 for all the parts. The huge mistake was I bought a midsize case, and it's a little crammed. Because of it being too small, I couldn't put my after market cooler on it, so I gave it to my husband and lost the bracket set to it that fits to my CPU and motherboard... Any ideas on another after market heat sink, and a good full size case is needed


----------



## FuryRosewood (Apr 15, 2011)

size isnt important, my friend has a xeon 3550 and has a 92mm cooler on it from masscool...sucker is fine at stock clocks in a mid tower case from lian li, just need to keep your cables out of the way, have you neatened up your cables? even on a mid tower you can get adequate airflow for most applications

this is the heatsink my friend used, its pretty much the same heatsink that was used on the 775 chip he had in his dell xps 630i. very solid design, has a backingplate too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...13&cm_re=masscool_92mm-_-35-150-113-_-Product

reading the reviews on it...its not looking promising but it fit a w3550 xeon...which is socket 1366...so it might just be the people are hastily putting on the cooler, but a cooler with a 92mm fan is probably as big as you can go, a 120 is probably too omg huge...or you could try fitting a h60 if you have a 120mm fan outlet at the back of the case.


----------



## ShadowKat (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah there are so many cables, because of me having two video cards, it's a huge mess. I tried to neat it up a few times but there is not enough room for it. It looks a little better, but still needs lots of improving! 

That heatsink looks a lot like the one I bought, but it's not the same thing. Lol it would stick out the side of my case XD no biggie this is why I want a bigger case. I was going to get this one: 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106150 

It seems like every review for heatsinks has complains about it "not" fitting right on a socket 1366, then again what do most of them know XD I learned not to listen to them, just need to take time putting your whole project together and patience.  know any good fullsize cases?


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 15, 2011)

The thermaltake Frio is one of the best air coolers.  Good choice.


----------



## ShadowKat (Apr 15, 2011)

Well thank you  Today my computer seems to be running cool; right now anyways core 0, 1 and 2 seem to be swinging between 104F and 108F lol


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 16, 2011)

Use celsius...no one uses Fahrenheit in the computer niche.


----------



## ShadowKat (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for saying that! My husband makes me use Fahrenheit cause he thinks it easier, I'm originally from Europe I prefer Celsius xD we constantly argue about that... anyways in Celsius 40C and 42.2C


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 16, 2011)

NP.

Thats idle temp I assume?  Thats normal for stock cooler.  Load temps 70-80c with the stock cooler are normal as well.  Get that Frio on there and you'll be good.


----------



## ShadowKat (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes those are the idle temps, I'm gonna buy that Frio once I got some money to do so, I'm not doing any overclocking, gaming or anything that could increase the temps...


----------



## mihir (Apr 16, 2011)

Frio is a great heatsink.

You can also check out the Coolermaster V6GT.

Checkout the benchmarks on Hardware cannucks before buying any HSF.


----------



## ShadowKat (Apr 16, 2011)

I will, any ideas on a full size case?


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 16, 2011)

Cooler master HAF 932 black edition.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160


----------



## ShadowKat (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice, wish they had that when building this thing  Makes my pink case really look gay lol XD


----------

